# Wrist Shot



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Wonderful weather last weekend!









I'm still trying to learn my new camera and there are so many functions/settings that you never use.

For me the self-timer is such a function, but there are days when an extra hand can be useful.









A kind of wrist/action shot.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Oooh! Forgot, the new toy is a Sanyo Exacti E7! It actually have a foxy voice that talks


----------

